# pulling harness for a 20-25 pound dog



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, I have been trying to come up with creative ways to drain Dycen's energy. I have noticed that he has become bored with the agility jumps. Has figured out he can retrieve the rope a lot faster by going around and I am running out of places to hide things. I have taken to notice he LOVES to pull my son and daughter on their trikes, however, I only have a regular walking harness and tie the leash around the handle bars. I would love to get an actual carting set up for him but don't know of anyplace that makes or sales them for dogs under 50lbs. Any suggestions????


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a weight pulling custom harness maker that might be able to modify for carting-Brown Dog Design


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you very much I think that is what I am looking for.. but if anyone else has suggestions I'm open!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Try Nordkyn, too, I think they make carting harnesses. (www.nordkyn.com)


----------



## SASS (Apr 27, 2012)

SASS make harnesses and ganglines for any dog from spaniel upward. They are sled dog specialist so know what they are doing.
Best of all they are individually made to fit your dog.
Try http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/ganglines/one-dog-line/ to see the setup.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Black Ice makes carting harnesses and they also do custom sizes.


----------

